# PC to MAC through Ethernet Crossover cable...Help!!!



## hannal (Nov 10, 2006)

I need to have this problem fixed soon or I'll literally go crazy, so I really need you guys' help.  

I've recently purchased Dell Windows XP desktop which I'm trying to connect to my PowerBook G4 through an Ethernet crossover cable.  My PC shows that it's connected to MAC, but when I tried on my MAC -> GO -> Connect to Server -> smb://manual IP address which is 10.10.0.2.  MAC gives me "The Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in 'smb://10.10.0.2' could not be read or written (Error code -36)" message.

My firewall on both computers is off, I tried everything including smb://PC and workgroup name, SMB options under Directory Access under Utilities, talked to Dell respresentatives for over 2 hours with whom I find it impossible to communicate, rebooting the machines a thousand times, trying different IP addresses............but nothing seems to work!

Funny thing is a friend of mine was trying to build the same setup, and I told her exactly what I had done and it worked perfectly on her computers.  Does anybody know what coulud be causing this?  Perhaps is there an extra hidden firewall that I'm not aware of on these new Dell machines?  By the way I have Dimension E520 with Intel Duo Core if that helps at all.

I'm desperately seeking help!!!!!


----------



## gsahli (Nov 10, 2006)

Did you set up a manual IP address on the Mac - in the same subnet? Is Windows Sharing On in Sharing prefs on the Mac?
When you go > Connect to Server > Browse does the PC show up?


----------



## hannal (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for replying.

I did set up manual IP addresses on both machines, 10.10.0.1 (MAC) & 10.10.0.2 (PC), using the same subnet 255.255.255.0.  Windows Sharing is ON but the only thing that shows up when I go 'connect to server' -> 'browse' is 

'servers' -> 'Hanna's computer' 
which is the MAC harddrive itself.


----------



## gsahli (Nov 11, 2006)

For troubleshooting, in the OS X Terminal window type this command:
smbclient - NL [IP of PC goes here]

(the - NL option means no login, so this gives an error - even though it also shows what "shares" are available on the PC)

You can paste the results - or just tell us if it shows a hard drive or folder that's shared.

That reminds me - you did select either a hard drive or folder (like home forlder, etc)  on the PC and right-click > properties > share this folder, too?


----------



## hannal (Nov 13, 2006)

I typed in 
smbclient - NL 10.10.0.2
and it gives me this message:

NL: Not enough '\' characters in service
Usage: [-?EgVNkP] [--usage] [-R NAME-RESOLVE-ORDER] [-M HOST] [-I IP] [-L HOST]
        [-t CODE] [-m LEVEL] [-T <c|x>IXFqgbNan] [-D DIR] [-c ARG] [-b BYTES]
        [-p PORT] [-d DEBUGLEVEL] [-s CONFIGFILE] [-l LOGFILEBASE]
        [-O SOCKETOPTIONS] [-n NETBIOSNAME] [-W WORKGROUP] [-i SCOPE]
        [-U USERNAME] [-A FILE] [-S on|off|required] service <password>

I do have a shared folder named 'HereThere'


----------



## macbri (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi -

There should be no space between the "-" and the "NL":

smbclient -NL 10.10.0.2


----------



## hannal (Nov 14, 2006)

I see - when I type in
'smbclient -NL 10.10.0.2'   
About 20 seconds later it says

timeout connecting to 10.10.0.2:445
timeout connecting to 10.10.0.2:139
Error connecting to 10.10.0.2 (Operation already in progress)
Connection to 10.10.0.2 failed


----------



## basquino (Nov 14, 2006)

First, without getting this user confused with CLI commands and run commands on the PC side of things, let's stick with the GUI and do some simple things like resetting the IP address.

1) Crossover cable.  Has this cable been used previously to successfully connect two machines (i.e. one side could browse/copy/read files on the other), regardless of these two machines in question?  If so, then let's move to 2.
2) Reconfigure your IP stack.  That is to say, pick a different subnet and apply those settings on both machines.  Say, for instance, 10.1.x.y where "y" will be "1" on one machine and "2" on the other (anything between 0-255 is fine w/ your 255.255.255.0 subnet mask).  This effectively makes both machines reload their TCP/IP network layer stacks.  Now, 3.
3) Reconnect your "known good" ethernet cable and ping from one side to the other.  On the mac, Network Utility will suffice to serve this purpose.  There's a tab called, "ping."  Open that, and enter the IP address of your PC.  If you are still getting timeouts, then I highly suspect your cable is not a crossover cable.  Filesharing does NOT need to be on for either side in order for a simple, "hello" packet to return a successful response like this:
Ping has started ...

PING 10.0.2.11 (10.0.2.11): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=0 ttl=249 time=19.333 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=1 ttl=249 time=17.629 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=2 ttl=249 time=18.481 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=3 ttl=249 time=17.470 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=4 ttl=249 time=32.780 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=5 ttl=249 time=17.174 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=6 ttl=249 time=19.172 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=7 ttl=249 time=26.287 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=8 ttl=249 time=24.713 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.2.11: icmp_seq=9 ttl=249 time=17.957 ms

--- 10.0.2.11 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 17.174/21.100/32.780/4.905 ms

Once you have answered the question of whether your machines can successfully communicate (they can't yet), then ask any follow-up questions per sharing files.

Bonne chance,
Basquino


----------



## just4funuk (Nov 25, 2006)

If you have enabled internet sharing on Windows XP machine and this is the network card linking you PC and Mac the IP address of the card going to your mac will have reset to 192.168.0.1.

This could be where you problem lies.

Type ipconfig /all

You should get two IP addresses up on the DEll PC .One should be the IP given by your ISP (if conncted directly to cable/modem) the other should be 192.168.0.1. You need to change the IP on your mac to a 192.168.0.x (set x to any number between 2 and 254).The two machines should beable to communicate then.


----------



## solipsist (Nov 29, 2006)

This works for us, problem is just that we have frames and packets loss on the cable. Sounds insane but it's the truth... and no collisions or errors are reported. Copying files and using it for internet sharing is an impossibility at this point. No one seems to know what the problem could be. I know it all started when I installed WinXP SP2 on the other machine.


----------

